# My Hydraulic Tubing Bender conversion.



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

A few years back I converted a JD squared manual bender to a hydralic one. It used a 3/4HP motor that was direct drive to the pretty large Haldex pump. The motor would want to die out when trying to bend simple thin tubing. The pump had way to much volume for the motor output. I was going to get a smaller pump but that would mean changing the fittings and hoses which would be more costly and this meant reconfiguring the whole set up. Well my old man suggested I gear the pump down giving the motor a mechanical advantage. After some simple ratio math I ordered sprockets and weldable hubs from Surplus center. Total cost was $30.00. I had to make a plate and sort of hang the motor from the underside of the C-channel to get the sproket set up to work. After some machining and welding the plate it works great now. I was able to bend 2" x .150" wall with no strain on the motor and did it in less than 10 seconds. Now that the bender is usable, more projects here we come. 
Pics.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics and vid.




























Video of bender.
http://www.tjsperformance.com/media/bender.avi


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks good. What do you plan to make with it?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Probably just going to practice on how much is taken up when bending. Then a small project like a push bar that attaches to my MM1 truck side mount for the off plow season.
T.J.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice i need to get one do you have any idea to price a manual one


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice. i'd love to have one of those kicking around for tube work..... 

running a chain at motor speed though.... kinda pushing it's speed limits


----------

